# The Earth Mod by GForce Vapor



## Alex (4/9/15)

*The Earth Mod by Gforce Vapor*
$150.00 $125.00










*The Earth Mod by GForce Vapor*

* (Est. Ship Date September 2015) *

*SPECIAL PRE-ORDER PRICE : SAVE $25!*

– 4000 mah lithium Polymer Battery

– Nylon/Glass Fiber body

– Hybrid box mod with unique build deck

– 80A continious draw

– 2A charging via micro USB

– Pure silver wiring

– Silver-plated +/- posts

– 180A Mosfet

– Magnetic Delrin Top cap

– (3) 3mm air holes on each side

– Adjustable air-flow

source: http://vapinggriffin.com/shop/apvs/the-earth-mod-by-gforce-vapor/

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac (4/9/15)

Wow, that's something new. I like the concept. Don't know if I like the shape and the material, but the idea that the atty and the mod are the same thing appeals to me somehow. Just look a bit graveyard-ish.....lol


----------



## stevie g (4/9/15)

looks horrible and with massive coils like that you'll roast your lungs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (4/9/15)

I think it's unique as hell, would love to try it out for real.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (4/9/15)

First thing that pops into my head when I saw it was Star Wars..... something a storm trooper would vape on lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## acorn (4/9/15)

I like the simplicity and uniqueness of this and seems to be quite rigid and a good indestructable backup mod.
How it performs and how the RDA is on flavour is another question.


_( Hope the link works, cant access it from work, will look at it at a later stage)_

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (7/9/15)

Digging the concept, I think they are onto something here - but........ (crazy background drum)

If you look at the dual coil build you will see that the one coil leg is longer than the other - that is not ideal, and to me that is a design problem. This is due to the positive and negative posts being on opposite sides. If they do an upgrade, and place a positive and negative post on both sides. We are in banging business. 

But yes - I like this, its so different - and a creative design - so I can appreciate this.


----------



## zadiac (7/9/15)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Digging the concept, I think they are onto something here - but........ (crazy background drum)
> 
> If you look at the dual coil build you will see that the one coil leg is longer than the other - that is not ideal, and to me that is a design problem. This is due to the positive and negative posts being on opposite sides. If they do an upgrade, and place a positive and negative post on both sides. We are in banging business.
> 
> But yes - I like this, its so different - and a creative design - so I can appreciate this.



I don't see a problem with that. From the picture, the coils are still firing from the inside out. All the longer lead will do, is up the ohms a little. Nothing more.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands (7/9/15)

sure is interesting idea.


----------



## zadiac (7/9/15)

The more I look at this, the more I like it. One day soon, I'm gonna dig out some monies somewhere somehow and order this. One day...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

